# 20 gallon tank fish?



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

ok well i moved my bullhead and some other fish to a 55 gallon tank, and now i have a free 20 gallon tank...what should i put in it thats freshwater..

i was looking at jsut getting a bunch of tiger barbs

let me know what you think


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it a 20long?

if so..I have two words for you...."River Tank".

Hillstream Loaches

Can't wait to set up another one myself. ;o)


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

i wish it was a long, because then i would do a brackish tank with a fiddler crab and puffer fish...but its a regular one... so i need swimmers


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a smaller tank in addition to my 55 gallon. Where could I find a 20 long aquarium though? Most everything I can find are the standard aquariums, some hexagons, and little starter tanks for children.

Also not to get away from the topic, I'd like to know what would be good for a 20 gallon too as that was the size I was looking at. (maybe a little bigger though as I forgot how much I enjoyed keeping fish)


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

well alot of my local LFS have 20 gallon longs, my standard was given 2 me and i dont want to just let it go to waste, its still beign filtered without any fish in it and i feed the algae every once in a while haha, i think im probably going with barbs of some sort


----------

